# Superheroes v. cops



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Can't we all just get along?

Those are some sad Justice League members........

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/article/la-superheroes-feel-powerless-in-battle-with-cops/19536136


----------

